# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Bluetooth Speaker

## KevinS

I need a Bluetooth Speaker.  I want small, not too battery hungry, and reasonable sound.  Expected uses are poolside at the villa, and on the boat at Colombier.

Who has bought one lately, and can make a recommendation?

----------


## MIke R

Love my Bose.....

had Jambox...not enough bass

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I also bought a Bose a few years ago at Cass's suggestion. It's very nice and high quality - metal housing instead of plastic which you see on some cheaper brands. At the time there was a standard version and a higher end / higher priced version but most of the reviews suggested the lower priced version sounded better, so I got that one and have been very happy with it.   It's a little heavy, but I think it's worth it for the quality construction. 

We got my daughter the current model (SoundLink Mini) for Christmas and it has a tiny but cool upgrade ........ when you turn it on is tells you the battery life and what it's connected to..... "Your battery life is 100% and it is connected to Katie's iPhone and Katie's MacBook"

----------


## MIke R

I got a Voya Voom for the Cafe kitchen for when I'm cooking because I didn't want to put something expensive in there and I have to say it has far outperformed my expectations and it wasn't very expensive at all....

----------


## marybeth

We also have the Bose Soundlink. Small, light, water resistant, great sound, and long lasting battery.

----------


## Petri

Our Bose SoundLink Mini is called "my precious" (Lord of the Rings..).   We had a few failed experiments before that.

B&O Bluetooth speakers (Beolit 15 and A2) have also great sound.

Surprisingly enough, Google Home has also excellent speaker.  It doesn't do Bluetooth but you can tell it to play heavy metal from Spotify just fine :)

----------


## waynek

What's the etiquette in SBH for using these on the beach?  Personally I am ok with it as long as you are reasonable with the volume.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> What's the etiquette in SBH for using these on the beach?  Personally I am ok with it as long as you are reasonable with the volume.



I'd say use headphones and let others enjoy the sound of the waves

----------


## KevinS

I wouldn't take a speaker to the beach - that's for headphones if I want more than Nature's music.  I had this in mind for the pool.

----------


## GramChop

> What's the etiquette in SBH for using these on the beach?  Personally I am ok with it as long as you are reasonable with the volume.



  I've actually never heard anyone else's music while on the beach.  Unless, of course, you're within ear shot of say, La Plage, Nikki Beach or Shellona.  I only use headphones/earbuds, never a speaker.

----------


## MIke R

headphones only ..speakers are an intrusion on the beach

----------


## GramChop

> I need a Bluetooth Speaker.  I want small, not too battery hungry, and reasonable sound.  Expected uses are poolside at the villa, and on the boat at Colombier.
> 
> Who has bought one lately, and can make a recommendation?



  Seen today on Lifehacker.com:  http://gear.lifehacker.com/whats-you...ker-1793486435

----------


## bkeats

Try the iRoar. Costs about $200 but the sound quality is much better than Jam box.

----------


## GMP62

The Bose Soundlink Mini is awesome. Perfect travel size and sounds amazing...and easy to use as well.

----------

